# Encouraging a tiel to talk more?



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

So Moon knows a few phrases; I'm obviously not the one who taught him as he's around three years old and I've only had him a month. He's my first talking bird and I just think it's the cutest thing in the world when he does it. The thing is, he does it randomly, and only when he feels like it. If I try to get him to repeat me be usually just chirps. Sometimes he'll say "What are you doing?" "Hello" or "Hi!" to get my attention if I'm across the room from him, but other times it's as though he's talking to himself. The other day I randomly walked into the room and he was repeating "I love you" very very clearly. He rarely says this and I was thrilled at how well he CAN pronounce it when he wants to.

Is there any way I can encourage him to talk more? I don't know if he understands that I want him to repeat me.


----------



## LuckyLove (Sep 15, 2012)

Cockatiel's are interesting birds. They only talk when they are in a certain mood or when someone encourages them too. If you want to get Moon to talk more often, you will have to start training him by giving him a treat (millet spray works well) every time he says something, but of course you can not be there every minute he says something so it may be hard. My Cockatiel rarely speaks anything, and when he does, its usually not clear so you are very lucky that moon has clear pronunciation when talking.

He sounds easily tamable, so it won't be hard. In the end, it might just be up to him when he talks. 
Best of luck with Moon c:


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Oh I am so with you. I want Monte to have a two way conversation with me.....all the time lol. I actually think I heard a bit of a "pretty bird" today. It's the first time I thought he might actually be trying to say something. But alas, he doesn't chatter in front of us. Only when we're far away or in another room. I wish they had an on/off switch that we could turn on when we want to chat with them!!


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello Perhaps you might find this useful...B.J.

B.J's. TEACHING YOUR TEIL TO TALK

For any training you wish to undertake, your first job is to find a treat that your bird really likes. Millet is a good reward treat for offering after your training session but a bit fiddly during. A talk training treat should be onethat you can both share, like cake, biscuit, currants, nuts etc are a much better choice as the bird seeing you reward yourself after saying a word makes him more eager for a share of the goodies. 
Keep your bird in the cage, as this helps him to focus & makes the feeding of the treat food easier, as the bars make it easy for you to ration how much reward he gets. For instance if it's fruit cake the cage bars prevent him taking a big bite. The smaller the reward piece he gets the more eager he will be for more. Don't worry about him gaining weight with treats. A fly around the room will soon burn off any excess fat.
Each training session should last no longer than 10-15 min, with a max of 4 sessions per day. I know others may disagree with my timings & session numbers but I'm writing this for people like me who have other things to do. 
Sit by his cage & show him the reward & let him have a little taste. Say hello & take a bite yourself. Make it a small one your teaching him to talk, not to mumble through a mouthful of cake....Repeat the hello about 10 times & at each hello pretend to take a little bite. Pause after the 10th time & give him just a little peck of cake treat just to keep him focused. Sometimes you will get his interpretation of hello, which you should reward immediately with a peck at the cake. 
Don't move on to the next word untill each preceading word is as good as its going to get.
Lesson (1) Teach, 'Hello'. (2) Teach, 'Hello how'. (3) Teach, 'How are you'. 
You will be suprised how quick some words are picked up. 
Don't be in a hurry, just remember how long it took you to learn to talk.....B.J.


----------



## LuckyLove (Sep 15, 2012)

Scribbles said:


> Oh I am so with you. I want Monte to have a two way conversation with me.....all the time lol. I actually think I heard a bit of a "pretty bird" today. It's the first time I thought he might actually be trying to say something. But alas, he doesn't chatter in front of us. Only when we're far away or in another room. I wish they had an on/off switch that we could turn on when we want to chat with them!!


Cockatiels are generally not chatty birds, so don't expect much. Cockatiels are known for the vocal skills in singing tunes and remembering certain ones, rather than talking proper words. If you like birds that talk to you, i suggest you try a parrot, such as a Cockatoo. Good luck with Monte anyway.


----------



## LuckyLove (Sep 15, 2012)

LuckyLove said:


> Cockatiels are generally not chatty birds, so don't expect much. Cockatiels are known for the vocal skills in singing tunes and remembering certain ones, rather than talking proper words. If you like birds that talk to you, i suggest you try a parrot, such as a Cockatoo. Good luck with Monte anyway.


I just love my Cockatiels for their singing to be honest. Freddy says hello sometimes, and that is all i need at the end of a bad day to make me smile


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Actually I was constantly amazed at the pearls of wisdom my old parakeet zeke would drop from time to time.

For Cara and I it seems to be a matter of setting off the trigger. Once he decides to start singing/whistling he'll usually go through he knows. He also seems to like some note combo's. This week we have been learning the Col Bogey March. He likes the last 3 notes of the first combo the best. 

"Com^et, it makes your teeth turn green, Com^et, it smells like gasoline. Com^et, will make you vomit, so get some com^et, and vomit, today.

I keep hearing "teeth turn green." But Cara has done it correctly a few times.

Find a new "sound" that interests them. Sing/whistle play it on computer and see if they are interested. Find something they really like, repeat it 3-4 times a day.

You won't find a lot of 2 way conversations in my experience. But, you may find your bird has a lot to say if you listen carefully.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Smokey normally has something that "triggers" him to start talking, it could be a seagull outside, a dog barking, a song i play on youtube, or something on the telly and he'll start replying, then once he gets into it he'll go through every whistle and tune he knows.

Sometimes though i get up in the morning and i'll hear him doing loads of whistles and stuff that i've taught him but he won't do it in front of me lol. Also, sometimes he'll just get it into his feathery little noggin that he's going to try out some new sounds and will sit for five or ten minutes just trying out different stuff


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I guess I'm lucky that he talks at all. He tends to be a little mor chatty in the mornings, I guess because he's happy to see me. If I give him some millet then, maybe he'll catch on that I like it when he talks. On the other hand, I don't want him to talk only for that reason, or to get too demanding (thinking he's going to get a treat every time).

Sadly, I can't whistle at all.  I try to make my boyfriend whistle to the tiels as they really like when he does, but he's not that into hanging out in the bedroom just to chat with the birdies. It's a shame because they really like him, too.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

> Sometimes though i get up in the morning and i'll hear him doing loads of whistles and stuff that i've taught him but he won't do it in front of me lol. Also, sometimes he'll just get it into his feathery little noggin that he's going to try out some new sounds and will sit for five or ten minutes just trying out different stuff


Awww, Loopy Lou, that is adorable! Smokey sounds like such a character.


----------



## LuckyLove (Sep 15, 2012)

Freddy my Cockatiel has started to actually say his own name! its really cute :3

I used to own a Cockatoo named jayjay and he was the most smartest bird i have ever owned. when the wiggles came on TV he would start dancing and singing the songs that they sing. he also repeated a million times in the mirror in his cage "I love you, gimme kiss love, gimme kiss" and it was the most adorable thing because he'd make kissing sounds as well.
but my Cockatiel Freddy is starting to show his ancestors charm and knowledge. He can sing "if your happy and you know it" and include the clapping too, as well as wolf whistling whenever i walk in and has started to say "hello, how you doing" and i would reply "good thanks Freddy" and he would clap then.
All birds have the capability of learning new tricks and songs, but some are better then others. I can assure that training your bird will pay off and as i said, you are lucky that Moon says some stuff! that's a great start!

Best wishes from -


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

That's so cute! I wish Moon could say his name, but I bet it would be hard for him to pronounce. Maybe he can learn to say Juju's name instead.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

It5 took my guys 10 minutes a day for a month to learn 'Pretty bird'. My biggest talker, though, is Alpha. He's got his days where he goes through his repertoire and says 'I'm a birdy' or 'make a wish George, make a wish'. Since Bluestreak's been around he's a been a lot less chatty, though he's been singing more often. He likes to chase Bluestreak around and whistles, LOL!


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Well I am certainly not a great whistler, my wife says I'm terrible.

But I try to answer a lot of Cara's calls. And a lot of times we get into whistling contests, where we go back and forth. Often those will spark a "give em everything in the toolbox kid" session where he sings his heart out for 10 minutes or more.

But I do think the more you respond, the more response you get. So try whistling back, even if you suck like me. Or maybe find a slide whistle, or a set of pan pipes. 

Something that would let you answer, if you can't whistle, sing.


----------

